# Samba Mounting Issues

## Utoxin

Sometime in the last day, I updated a package (not sure which one, I did --update world) and it seems to have half-broken smbfs mounts. I have my /etc/fstab set up with the following lines for my samba mounts:

```

//helium/mthmarketing  /mnt/mthmarketing  smbfs  noauto,noatime,user,username=fakeuser,password=fakepassword,uid=100  1 1

//helium/includes      /mnt/includes      smbfs  noauto,noatime,user,username=fakeuser,password=fakepassword,uid=100  1 1

//helium/sites         /mnt/sites         smbfs  noauto,noatime,user,username=fakeuser,password=fakepassword,uid=100  1 1                                             

```

Mounting them as a nonroot user works fine. However, when I attempt to unmount them, it says that only a root user can do that, and when I look at my /etc/mtab, this is what I see:

```

//helium/includes /mnt/includes smbfs  0 0

//helium/mthmarketing /mnt/mthmarketing smbfs  0 0

```

Any ideas?

----------

## Utoxin

*bumping this back up to the top if the list*

----------

## Vlad

I'm not positive, but I think you have to change the "user" option to "users".

From the mount manual file:

```

              user   Allow an ordinary user  to  mount  the  file

                     system.   The  name  of the mounting user is

                     written to mtab so that he can  unmount  the

                     file  system again.  This option implies the

                     options noexec, nosuid,  and  nodev  (unless

                     overridden  by subsequent options, as in the

                     option line user,exec,dev,suid).

              users  Allow every user to mount  and  unmount  the

                     file   system.    This  option  implies  the

                     options noexec, nosuid,  and  nodev  (unless

                     overridden  by subsequent options, as in the

                     option line users,exec,dev,suid).

```

----------

## Utoxin

I disagree. The user option should work. What's happening is that it isn't writing the users id to the mtab file, so it doesn't think I can unmount it.

----------

